# Suche Treiber für ChipIR



## Kackfass (17. Dezember 2003)

hi zusammen! hab mir bei ebay ne Infrarotschnittstelle (ChipIR) ersteigert, die lässt sich aber nicht benutzen! es war kein treiber dabei, also denke ich mal, dass ich mir den irgendwo runterladen muss! kann mir wohl einer sagen, wo ich die passenden treiber finde? wäre echt nett, suche schon verzweifelt danach! ich hab nich den USB ChipIR ...! sondern meiner läuft über diese Comports oder so ähnlich! kein plan wie die teile genau heißen!

mfg Kackass


----------

